# Noticing Internal Errors Today



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

I am noticing some internal errors as I try to post, I have seen it twice and Marine021 also told me about it. I am looking into it. :shock:


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

:evil: :evil: 

Sure enough look at this below Here is the kicker, It's up to me to find the problem now........

Dear Customer, 

In our efforts to provide you with the latest and most stable server environment we have made an important server upgrade. The server's default PHP version has been upgraded to the latest PHP 5.2 branch. This version introduces important security, performance and compatibilities improvements over the previous versions. 

Before making this change we have made thorough tests to ensure this upgrade will be seamless to the end user. That's why we don't expect problems with any standard and popular PHP applications. 

In vary rare cases you may experience some issues due to PHP 5.2 and we explain below how they should be solved: 

1. Remote Code Inclusion issues: 

If you are a developer and have made custom code, it is important to know that this version of PHP introduces a new PHP directive called "allow_url_include". This directive is set to Off by default and prevents remote code inclusion with "include" and "require" PHP functions. For issues with this directive please check this article in our Knowledge Base: 

https://kb.siteground.com/article/How_to_include_remote_code_in_Php_52.html 

2. Incompatibility of a script with PH P 5.2 

If you have created a script or you use a ready one that is not compatible with PHP 5.2, you can easily change the PHP version for your account reading this article: 

https://kb.siteground.com/article/How_to_have_different_Php__MySQL_versions.html 

Known issues: 

- VtigerCRM 5.0.3 does not support natively PHP 5.2. You should either switch to PHP 5 or apply the following patch: 

https://wiki.vtiger.com/index.php/Vtiger_CRM_on_PHP_5.2.x 

- Some OsCommerce installations may experience problems especially when the SEF functionality has been enabled. In such cases please change the PHP version to PHP 5.1. 

Thank you for your support in our efforts to provide better service.


----------



## Alphawolf (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll take a look at it Jim and let you know what's what


----------



## Alphawolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Odd, I was able to post this and the previous post just fine (no errors). Perhaps it was a server glitch (Apache more than likely).


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

The posting thing happens at random.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 25, 2008)

I just had a problem sending msg, dont know if it was sent or not, the first time i tried i got internal error, hit back and tried again and it said i could not post twice so soon plz try again later.


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

slim357 said:


> I just had a problem sending msg, dont know if it was sent or not, the first time i tried i got internal error, hit back and tried again and it said i could not post twice so soon plz try again later.



Exactlly! I got the man on it! :wink: 8)


----------



## little anth (Feb 25, 2008)

same here


----------



## SMDave (Feb 25, 2008)

I just had one; just click the back button, and your post should be made. It is annoying though :x


----------



## Alphawolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Updated phpbb version (most up to date) and changed php back to 5.0.2, let's see if that doesn't help.


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

Your the man Rich!


Ok guys let me know if that Internal server error is still happening.


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

test :shock:


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

test2 :shock:


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 25, 2008)

Just checking in, 'cause if something can be broke, I'll be the one to rip it apart!


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

dampeoples said:


> Just checking in, 'cause if something can be broke, I'll be the one to rip it apart!



Thanks!

test3 :shock: :evil:


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 25, 2008)

Try this Jim


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 25, 2008)

Seems to be working well now!


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

All is well...for now!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 26, 2008)

I noticed this earlier today, but each time an error showed, my post would still show up, so i wasnt too worried about it.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 3, 2008)

I have been getting them as well!


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

Are we having issues today? Im not!


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

The Hosting company is having issues today, I just want you to be aware. :?

I will give them credit though, they usually have it fixed right away, and there site is designed to let you know what status your server is in.


----------

